# Review Yongnuo 50mm f/1.8 Mark II



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 10, 2018)

There is a review of the new Yongnuo 50mm f/1.8 Mark II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9GYaeVP1F0


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jun 14, 2018)

why then even bother.... Canon 50mm 1.8 is cheap already and very sharp. 

maybe they should try something like 35mm 1.4 or 50mm 1.4


----------

